# Luck on deal or no deal??



## Darthvader (Jun 9, 2022)

I have some Stingray tailights,horns and other what nots. I was wondering if they would get any traction on the deal or no deal auction. Not a lot of stingray peeps on the Cabe. Thoughts?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2022)

There are more than a few serious Stingray folks here. What ya got to lose? V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2022)

Throw the parts out there. You never know. It's up to you to accept an offer or not. Like Shawn said, what have you got to loose.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah, what they said.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)

You don't know if you don't try.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 9, 2022)

Stingray(?) sounds like a *fishing *expedition.


----------



## ODDER (Jun 9, 2022)

Do it! You can withdraw it if it doesn’t get the offers you are wanting.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 9, 2022)

I'd love to see a Stingray taillite, I've never seen one before.


----------



## Gully (Jun 9, 2022)

$20


----------



## Silcox (Jun 9, 2022)

Yes please. I would love to make deals for Stingray parts.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 10, 2022)

go for it !


----------

